
Show HN: A New Board Game Search Platform - trentellingsen
https://www.5colorcombo.com/search
======
trentellingsen
This has been a project I've been working on for the past month. The app is a
wiki style database for board games! The base set of data was gathered from
Amazon's API and has been supplemented by user submissions since then.

Key Features include:

\- Price Alerts

\- Game Lists (Favorites, wishlists, etc)

\- Rules Q&A section

\- Official game website and rules links

\- Prices from Amazon, Cool Stuff Inc, Miniature Market, Game Nerdz, Card Haus

\- Commercial & Non-commercial available API

\- Links to reddit conversations of the game

\- Price based filtering

\- Game data (of course)

I'm continuing to build and expand the functionality and would love feedback
on your experience with it.

